# panel heigth



## makalroy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello, 
What is the maximum height for over current protection, and where can I find that in BS 7671:2008? Im a U.S. electrician trying to use British Standard. NEC says 6ft 7in but what does BS say?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Makalroy.

I only know of only section 56 - and this is not 'measure' specific. Maybe there is something else hidden away and someone will let us both know,

Frank


----------



## makalroy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thats a little more than i had. I did find Ch.52 529.3. 
all it said is, "Provision shall be made for safe and adequate acess".

Does that mean its up to the inspector?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Pretty sure it comes under the DDA. [Disability Discrimination Act] 450mm to 1200mm AFFL. So not really under the Regs, sooooooooo only applies to new work [I think]


----------



## makalroy (Feb 3, 2009)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Pretty sure it comes under the DDA. [Disability Discrimination Act] 450mm to 1200mm AFFL. So not really under the Regs, sooooooooo only applies to new work [I think]


 

Are you saying panels cant be higher than four foot from the floor in the UK. That dont seem right.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

makalroy said:


> Are you saying panels cant be higher than four foot from the floor in the UK. That dont seem right.


I might not seem right, but we have this DDA which is meant to apply to all new builds, resi or comm. I think the 450/1200 rule is only for resi though.
Also to be considered is the Electricity at Work Act...safe working access etc

Personally I try to fit them so they can safely be worked on at floor level or with the minimum useage of steps etc. As for the Inspector; I am the Inspector also:laughing:

But I don't think anything is written as to a definitive max height within BS7671


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

the disabled access only applies to rooms used by visitors, for commercial you can stick it where you like as long as it's suitable for maintenance/access


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

sparkie said:


> the disabled access only applies to rooms used by visitors, for commercial you can stick it where you like as long as it's suitable for maintenance/access


I thought NICKY 'liked' it in the DDA zone...I'll do some digging


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

We have a city that has passed an amendment to the NEC this year, requiring the main be reachable by disabled parties which only applies to commercial. First I've heard of it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chenley said:


> We have a city that has passed an amendment to the NEC this year, requiring the main be reachable by disabled parties which only applies to commercial. First I've heard of it.


 
I kind of figured it couldn't be too far behind, it started with light switches.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I checked with a pal of mine that does nothing but BS7671 tests. ( how does he do it without going potty?) He says mount in any accessible location. Even above head height as long as you need not use a ladder. But take into account access by disabled persons if needed. And even here there is nothing specific. So there you go Makalroy old pal. Mount them where it would suit you to have to work on them as a repair return.

Frank


----------



## makalroy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your help.


----------

